# Archimeme records - Benoit Berry



## Benoit Berry (Jan 25, 2018)

My name is Benoit Berry, producer of Black Venus music, Pulse Radar and Ultreya.
Manager @ Archimeme records


I am 44, French, started creating music during mid 90's, using an Atari computer, a Roland juno 106, a Yamaha TG77, and Cubase 2.0 (yes, the one with monochrome monitor)...


As far as Chronos is concerned :

I recorded and released in 1998 my first 33t-Vinyl, in a French-Touch-Jazz-House style ("Juice Squeezer Ep") on ENJOY records, a French house label run by Ralph Dumas.

From 2000 to 2003, I worked as independant Dj, to promote ENJOY records realeases, enabling my first vinyl production to be listened in clubs and discothèques. In the same time deejaying in promotions partys in France and Spain mainly.


I wrote my first solo album in 2006, "Black Venus-Immortel".




I explore here , as far as possible, the hypnotic power of music, through a combination of ultra deep synthesized atmospheres, and strong groovy electronic drums patterns, giving my music its particular signature : a continous spacey ambient flow alterning with progressive but immediately danceable sequences.
You can still find it here : archimeme.bandcamp.com

I spent the following years producing music for an other trancey style album under my alias "Black Venus" and started to develop new visions for a more straight electro-tech project, "Pulse Radar", wich was the second one to be integrated to my newly created personnal music label : "Archimeme records".




I decided at the beginning of 2012 to have a break out of the studio, and to spend one year living foreign. I chose Berlin, Germany, to experiment new environnement, refresh my head, and face the unique sound of the local music scene, which is perpetually renewing itself in this powerful city.

Unsurprisingly, this experience gave me enough materials and ideas for a final techno oriented album ("Neu-Köln Chronikles"), still under the "Pulse Radar" alias.




In the same time, in order to increase my artistic self-coherence, I felt the need to regroup my productions under the same banner, and set up my own music web site, "Archimeme records" , where you can find every single bit of my past and recent productions.

Archimeme records' web page is the place where you'll be able to listen, stream or download my music as full albums, or as individual tracks if you desire.
Two retrospective compilations were also added using alt. songs and remixes from my music archives (including old tapes, DAT, minidiscs, and even paper notes).




In 2018, I have released my 7th artist album as "Ultreya", a new tech-jazz oriented music concept supposed to be a sonic weapon aiming to break existing musical limits and explore hybridization of codes between electro and Jazz.





This album is titled "Meta". It has chances to drive you to new bursting, sonic experiences, as long as you like jazz-tech, soul-house and electro-blues hybridations.

That's right, "Ultreya" is also my third alias, and this certainly means a new vision, a more mature and wiser project, giving me the freedom to create music without any barriers or any constraints, that must be the reason why I keep on enjoying playing...


Thank you, reader and listener, to be here.

Feel free to visit me and listen/stream/download my music either here : www.archimeme.bandcamp.com
or here : http://www.orfium.com/profile/ultreya (www.orfium.com/profile/ultreya)

Musically, Benoit.


----------

